
RockMelt Unveils a Web Browser for the Facebook Era - bjonathan
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/08/technology/08browser.html?src=twt&twt=nytimestech
======
languagehacker
So, uh, what component of this browser isn't already addressed in a Firefox
plug-in? I doubt it has things like performance increases that would make me
choose it over, say, Chrome when I need to go faster than FF.

If its intended audience is less tech-savvy folks, I think they'll have a hard
time getting them to even try something that's not IE.

------
nickbarnwell
This is different than Flock (which was a failure) how?

~~~
alanh
To be pithy — Flock was for nerds (Del.icio.us users); RockMelt is for people
(Facebook users).

Not convinced they’ll catch on, but at least their target market is bigger,
no?

~~~
nickbarnwell
Neither is a particularly good idea. People find the current tools perfectly
adequate, and as 3/4 of them tell me "I use the big E" or "the red fox" when
asking what browser they're using, I doubt this is going to gain much
traction.

------
bhiggins
almost as underwhelming as what it turns out kiha is doing

